

Ask HN: Who do you outsource to? - cme

Lots of talk about outsourcing lately. I Have a question for everyone, can you recommend someone/a group that you've outsourced to and had some what of a success with?<p>I am a nontechnical founder, I started a web company b/c I love start ups and had researched an idea that had too much potential not to try. So far we have one app that is gaining in popularity in our niche. Because I have no technical skills I've outsourced development, but have already gone through 2 developers and its been a crappy experience so far (Missing deadlines, ignoring my comments, not picking up the phone when I call, ect). I am looking for reliable developers who can take my notes and make them happen. In the US or Abroad doesn't matter to me.<p>Any help would be much appreciated. I dont know if I am out of line by asking a question like this and if I am I'll apologize now!<p>Thanks!
======
slig
Check <http://hnhackers.com/>

I've found a great programmer there.

------
jolan
There's a list of HN contractors (including myself) here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1262467>

I guess if anyone dropped the ball you could out them on HN :)

------
jister
I think it will help if you would mention what skills you're looking for in a
developer and your contact info.

~~~
cme
Good point! Anyone can email me at cpj1357@gmail.com

As far as skills, my current site is built in ASP.NET/SQL Server, but we may
be looking to convert to PHP in the future, anyone interested should have
knowledge of both.

Our current goal is to start adding features based on the customer feedback we
have gathered over a couple of months and create a better landing page. We
also have several other apps we would like to build out at some point.

Feel free to shoot me an email with you qualifications, examples of work, hrly
rate, ect and we can talk in further detail.

Thanks!

------
iamdave
CME do you have contact information?

